# Lumpkin County 4H Archery 3D



## Matt Reed (Apr 11, 2017)

Lumpkin County 4H Archery is hosting their first annual 3D shoot on May 6 from 8:30-2:30 $15 a shooter and plus there will be a long shot. We will have breakfast and lunch available. 572 Miller Calhoun Rd Dahlonega Ga 30533 Everyone is invited


----------



## Prime shooter2017 (Apr 24, 2017)

I would  like some more info on this shoot several of the guys that I shoot with would  like to attend we have called the # on the fliers but can't get anyone to answer


----------



## abhunter (May 2, 2017)

Come on guys and gals help support


----------



## dbell80 (May 2, 2017)

*sounds fun*



abhunter said:


> Come on guys and gals help support


gonna try to make it


----------



## dbell80 (May 2, 2017)

AB can you post classes please?


----------



## dbell80 (May 2, 2017)

*Flier*

Here is some info...


----------



## Prime shooter2017 (May 4, 2017)

Me and my two sons will be there


----------

